# Old time European farm cart......from Schleich



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All-


Poking around the Schleich website looking for livestock, I thought about buying their normal horse cart. However, detail photos showed it to be a bit clunky.


So back to square one, then I looked at their Medieval/Knight line. And found item number 42008, sold as an Ox Cart:


http://www.amazon.com/Schleich-4200...B000IOTV0I


I remembered seeing similar carts in this 1930s French Film (go about 1:10 in for the first):


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8...shortfilms


It is an impressive and large model. Should look good on the railway with some straw this summer.


For the $15 I paid, VERY impressed. 


FYI, Ridge Road Station have free shipping on Schelich orders over $40.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I should get one of these to see if the woman weighs the same as a duck, thus .."She's a Witch!!" 

http://www.amazon.com/Schleich-4201...pd_sim_t_6





She turned me into a newt......

I got better..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 30 Dec 2009 08:25 PM 
I should get one of these to see if the woman weighs the same as a duck, thus .."She's a Witch!!" 

http://www.amazon.com/Schleich-4201...pd_sim_t_6





She turned me into a newt......

I got better.. 


Funny, I actually thought about watching that movie tonite.

Me? Thinking about this to hide in the bushes outside my Piko "Biergarten" kit:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...-and-games

It would work for my railway, seeing as Czechoslovakia never outlawed the production of Absinthe!


----------

